# mind stimulating games for puppies



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you know of any mind stimulating games or toys for puppies (4 months or older)? If so, please write a brief description of the games played with your puppy. 

We play "Find Angie"! It's our hide and seek version! I start by keeping my Molly busy (distracted), while my beautiful wife "Angie" runs off and hides. Once ready, I ask Molly "Where's Angie?" in a high pitch and excited voice. Repeating it over and over till she finds Angie! When she finds her, and once she is done licking and pouncing on my wife, we praise her enthusiastically and reward her with treats and kisses! She is so proud that she has found her! She walks with her head held up high! We just love our Little Miss Molly May!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

This place sells some fun mind stimulating toys --> Mental Exercise Dog Toys

A variant on hide and seek. Switch it up with his/her favorite toy.

A Kong toy is great with some peanut butter on the inside. They also make a Kong that fits a milk bone. The dog has to figure out how to get the treat out. You can find these nearly anywhere that sells pet supplies. These are also dishwasher safe.

Pre-tracking: Out in the yard take some pieces of kibble or dog treats and place them out in the yard maybe like a foot apart. Lead the puppy to the first piece of food and encourage him/her to seek out the rest.

Puppy kindergarten class might be on option.

Bring him/her to new places and introduce new toys and sounds.

I'm sure others will have some good ideas too.


----------

